# Camping in Benidorm



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what these 2 sites are in Benidorm please. The google earth map is dated 2007 so I guess things have probably changed by now even for Spain.
Mike


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

They are both Villamar. 
tuk-tuk


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

No they are not both villamar, the one on the bend is arena blanca as labelled on the map. Regards sean


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

El raco is in the right place on the map --infact they all are.
http://www.campingraco.com/

Edited to put this in --all benidorm camping sites

http://www.alicante-spain.com/benidorm-camping.html


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

They are exactly as labelled,and are all still there Raco is the one at the bottom after Benidorm Palace, Arena Blanca is up the lane at the end of the parade of shops opposite Raco, camping Benidorm(known as camping dog ****) is round the corner on the right hand side and Villamar is the very top one on the side of the road to Altea. hope this helps.


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

*Camping in benidorm*

Yep, agree with Sideways.

I've stayed at Arena Blanca if you want any info?

I looked at the others, but didn't like the look of them.

Tel


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

We stayed at El Raco this Easter, nice clean site, looked at Arena Blanca we wouldn't,t stop on there for a gold clock, it's tatty. Peter


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

As I said "they are both Villamar". The top one is the more recent Villamar extension. As the o.p said "it`s an old map".
Tuk-tuk.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

No they are not


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

seanoo said:


> No they are not


 So please enlighten us. What are the two unnamed ones.?.

ps, I have lived in Albir for over 10 years & previously Benidorm for four years.
Tuk-tuk.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

If you pan right in http://goo.gl/maps/Sq9Dy I would say tuk tuk is correct.

Ian


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

olley said:


> If you pan right in http://goo.gl/maps/Sq9Dy I would say tuk tuk is correct.
> 
> Ian


 Thank you for clearing that up Ian. Why do some people reply to questions if they are not sure. In this case it is not very important, but what if it was about cam belts or bleeding brakes etc?.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

having looked again the sites are labelled correctly however the two that are not named are in fact villamar.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, you are absolutely right tuk tuk!! i am very sorry i was looking at the original post on my ipod and didnt see the full map. i am off to sit in the corner now. all the best sean


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Replies*



tuk-tuk said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > If you pan right in http://goo.gl/maps/Sq9Dy I would say tuk tuk is correct.
> ...


You hit a nail right on he head. I have noticed that there are quite a lot of people who reply to questions and give advice on sometimes important matters which they obviously don't have a clue about. That is true of this and other forums. It seems that some people genuinely want to be helpful and give well intentioned but wrong advice, others are just idiots espousing their home grown theories, sometimes in an apparent attempt to cause argument.

Examples are the gassing and LPG threads here and elsewhere. Most replies were total rubbish ( My friend said he met a man in a pub who's brother had been gassed.) (I have been told you will be refused when you try to refill Gaslow bottles in Europe).

I remember someone asking about build quality of Rapidos and Hymers and one of the replies was to the effect, "Oh they are rubbish, wouldn't dream of having one". The correspondent went on the explain that he had never used or owned one! Others have replied to the effect that they have never experienced a particular matter and don't rely know but then go on to give advice.

There are many people on this and other forums who are extremely knowledgeable and freely give good advice to all sorts of questions and to them, I and I hope, others are very grateful. Reading these forums regularly enables us to differentiate. I am sure that when other readers see some names they think, Oh no, not him again. On the others hand other names straight away assure the reader that a sensible accurate and helpful reply is about to be found.

I make it a rule that I will never offer advice or an opinion about something I do not have personal experience or knowledge of and when it comes to technical matters absolute certainty. I wish others, on this and other forums would do the same.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I agree with that. Some people have a sort of obsessive/compulsive disorder, where, having nothing better to do, feel compelled to reply to posts asking for info, even if it's just to say "I don't know the answer". _Caveat Reader_ It's like the email scams, don't disengage your brain.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i agree with the sentiments entirely, my duff post was due to a brain fart and i dont make a habit of giving duff info. if you dont know then dont post, easy really.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*advise*



seanoo said:


> i agree with the sentiments entirely, my duff post was due to a brain fart and i dont make a habit of giving duff info. if you dont know then dont post, easy really.


Don't get me wrong, I wasn't referring to you. it was a general comment.


----------

